# need help with new routine



## DarksideSix (Apr 13, 2012)

ok, so I've been thinking about mixing up my routine.  I can only work out 4 days a week because of other commitments so there is 1 day that I have to hit 2 body parts.  Lately it's been legs and shoulders but i'm thinking about changing it.

My current routine is this:
Sunday:  legs/shoulders
Tuesday: chest
Wednesday: Back
Friday: Arms

I've just recently switched to doing tri's and bi's in the same day.  first time i've done this in years but i've been at it for about a month and the results are great so I wanna keep it that way.

I like having my back in 1 day cause I've really been trying to focus on that and that is one of my bigger workouts but I also feel like i've been neglecting my legs so I was thinking about switching it up and doing Back and shoulders together and legs by themselves.  just looking for some input here.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 13, 2012)

I actually like your training program the way it is.

 how many sets/reps are you doing?  what exercises?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 13, 2012)

for my legs i've only been going 2 excersizes for quads, about 7 sets total.  reps i vary....usually between 6 and 12  then 3 sets for hams.
my legs are strong as hell but i'm tall and they are long and slender.  i do the most excersises and sets for my back right now because thats the biggest muscle and needs the most work.  

Chest i usually do 3 excersises, 3 sets each an then do 7 sets of high reps (FST-7) for the final excersise for more of a pump. shoulders i've been doing 3 sets of presses, 3 to 4 sets of rear delts, and the fst-7 on side delt raises, then 2 excersises, 3 sets each for traps.

Back i do 3 or 4 sets heavy deads, 3 or 4 sets chin ups, 3 sets of rows, the fst7 on cable rows

for arms i do 2 excersises, 3 sets each, then fst7 on the last.  both for tri's and bi's

just feel like a need to work on my legs a bit more, but i can always throw in 1 more lift.  it's just nice having legs on their own day cause i'm usually pretty exhausted after legs.

I put all my workouts up, sets, reps, excersises on my log on ology.


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunday: legs/calves
 Tuesday: chest/triceps
 Wednesday: Back
 Friday: delts/biceps

This is my routine. It really seems to work for me. It may not be everyone thoy.


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 16, 2012)

your legs are bigger and much stronger than your lats bro, give them their due!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont have a routine.  i hit everything 1-4x a wk, volume varies a ton.  but this is what i have to do to grow.  

if things are getting stale do your same routine backwards.....or something to that effect.  you may find the DOMS you ll get a good thing.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i dont have a routine.  i hit everything 1-4x a wk, volume varies a ton.  but this is what i have to do to grow.
> 
> if things are getting stale do your same routine backwards.....or something to that effect.  you may find the DOMS you ll get a good thing.



What do you mean...do my routine backwards?


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2012)

I mixed up a back and chest superset tonight and I think Im gonna freaking die. It was one of arnolds workouts. each one you do 5 sets: set one 20 reps, set two 15 reps, set three 12 reps, set four 10 reps, and set five 6 reps. hit flat bench then wide grip barbell rows with no break. when you finish those two take a 1- 2 min break and do the same with the next set. this one will make you forget your name and swell that chest and back up.. Just something I'm trying. Oh and I will be doing this on monday and thursday for a month.

flat bench 
wide grip barbell rows

incline bench
close grip seated back rows

flat bench dumbell flies
wide grip lat pull downs

dips
close grip pull ups


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> What do you mean...do my routine backwards?



i.e.

instead of arms friday do them monday, than back, than chest, etc etc

so im not telling you to change much really, just the order you work the muscles throughout the week.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i.e.
> 
> instead of arms friday do them monday, than back, than chest, etc etc
> 
> so im not telling you to change much really, just the order you work the muscles throughout the week.



Ahhhh....gotcha!  will have to check that out, great idea.


----------

